# scumfrog question?



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

so me and my dad got two scumfrogs yesterday, and were dying to try them out. my second cast out, i get a little bass, under a pound explode on it. i wait the two seconds, and set the hook. after a decent fight for such a little fish, i get him near the belly boat and the bass is hooked deep near the gill, making hook removal nearly impossible, especially with the double hook. has this happened to anyone else, and if so, are there any solutions? we were thinking about cutting one of the hooks off, but don't know if this would effect the weight balance.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Cutting the hook off would definitely destroy your frogs action not to mention your hook up ability. I've never had one get it that deep though. Usually get them right in the roof of the mouth. That's new for me. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

how long do you wait to set the hook after the explosion?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

it's not uncommon for that to happen. just depends how aggressive they hit it. after the blow up keep pressure on the line til you feel him on there then set the hook.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

With large baits like the warmouth baits and hollow frogs it looks impossible to get the hook out from the front thru the open mouth. You need to look in the side and go thru the gill to pull the hooks loose, and then to stop any bleeding pour in a little sprite and the blood will stop real fast. If not and its legal size for the lake its dinner time.
hope this helped a bit.
later
donm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dmills4124 said:


> , and then to stop any bleeding pour in a little sprite and the blood will stop real fast.


ok brother... ive never heard this, im really trying not to doubt you, but id like to know where in the heck you got this info...


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

ezbite said:


> ok brother... ive never heard this, im really trying not to doubt you, but id like to know where in the hell you got this info...


I posted a question a week and someone told me that Mountain Dew does the same thing.


_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

flippin fool said:


> it's not uncommon for that to happen. just depends how aggressive they hit it. after the blow up keep pressure on the line til you feel him on there then set the hook.





Ross said:


> how long do you wait to set the hook after the explosion?


Ross,
I agree with flippin fool, as the deep hook set happen to me on several occassions. There's really nothing you can do to prevent it. I'm just glad to get a decent hook set and get the fish in the boat. 

The ONLY time that I wait is if I don't feel the strike through the line.

It's *VERY* difficult to NOT set the hook, when you see the strike. I wish I had a dollar for every time that I had to duck a flying lure coming at me, at light speed, due to a missed hook set. 

Sometimes the fish miss the lure, during their strike and just knock it up in the air. More times than not, it's the smaller bass that hit and miss...and cause a huge splash/explosion in the water. Larger bass usually just suck the lure under the water because they have larger mouths and more experience in catching their prey. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

ezbite said:


> ok brother... ive never heard this, im really trying not to doubt you, but id like to know where in the heck you got this info...


it does sound crazy, google it. little van dam says he uses it during tourneys to clot thebass blood.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Ross,
> I agree with flippin fool, as the deep hook set happen to me on several occassions. There's really nothing you can do to prevent it. I'm just glad to get a decent hook set and get the fish in the boat.
> 
> The ONLY time that I wait is if I don't feel the strike through the line.
> ...


i was so determimed to catch a topwater fish for the first time that i had the idea that i had to wait the 2-3 seconds to set the hook. i read that it might be better if casted on top of vegetation so it is harder for bass to grab it, then again i would think this wouldn't do anything because either way the bass has it. 
thanks for the info though, i have heard how hard it is to use topwater, and this was only my second cast when i got the fish.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

ezbite said:


> ok brother... ive never heard this, im really trying not to doubt you, but id like to know where in the heck you got this info...



They had that tip on the Outdoor Channel for using Sprite to help a bleeding fish clot, here's a link to the video clip
http://www.outdoorchannel.com/Fishing.aspx?tpid=1615686155&pid=LZ4PcKHKIVV2HCSmdCLwGc3bNW_RAKQK

He says in the video people think it's a combination of the citrus/carbonation or sugar/carbonation that causes the coagulation. Seems to me like it's the prior, since if it were the latter then any non-diet soda would work.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks like im going to have to take some sprite with me next time i fish the river. sorry i derailed the thread.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The deep hooksets are just a fluke man, it happens just like any other lure.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Just use water to stop the bleeding. Just like human blood coagulates when it leaves the body and hits the air, fish blood does the same thing, only they are surrounded by water. It is the water that does it. Ever notice how quickly the blood clots when you throw the fish back in?

Link

Joe


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Usually if I'm using a topwater frog (snag proof,spro,or the Zoom Horny Toads) I'll hook one a little deeper than I'd like but it's all part of the game. Most of the time it's where I can get it out without any problems but in the case of a deeper hooked one I try to get it out as fast and gently as possible and get the bass back into the water.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

ezbite said:


> looks like im going to have to take some sprite with me next time i fish the river. sorry i derailed the thread.


Derailed the thread? None sense...it was good info to pass on. As for fishing with a scumfrog...I had the same issue at first, deep, deep hook sets. For me, the solution was not to wait so long when setting the hook and accept missing some fish to keep from hooking one so deep in the gullet...


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

skippyflyboy said:


> Derailed the thread? None sense...it was good info to pass on. As for fishing with a scumfrog...I had the same issue at first, deep, deep hook sets. For me, the solution was not to wait so long when setting the hook and accept missing some fish to keep from hooking one so deep in the gullet...


was contemplating waiting less, but was discouraged to even attempt to use the lure after the deep set. btw, by waiting less is that how you scored that fish in your display?


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

i used the frog yesterday for 2 hours. i got 5 bass all decent size. right before leaving i casted onto a weedbed in the middle of the water.. huge fish EXPLODED on the frog, came near me and snapped my line. i was dumbfounded. i lost my new fav topwater lure and what would have been my personal best bass.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Try dragging a magnum zoom fluke across the tops of those weeds Texas rigged with a #4 or #5 Extra wide gap hook and its gonna highly improve your hookup ratio boss. Let it slowly sink into every little hole in the grass for a few seconds giving it a teith. If no bite move to next hole.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

Pigsticker said:


> Try dragging a magnum zoom fluke across the tops of those weeds Texas rigged with a #4 or #5 Extra wide gap hook and its gonna highly improve your hookup ratio boss. Let it slowly sink into every little hole in the grass for a few seconds giving it a teith. If no bite move to next hole.


i actually havent missed too many bass on it but thanks for the tip, ill try it out.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pigsticker has an excellent idea with the fluke lure. 

I talked to Jimmy Houston about missing strikes on topwater lures. He said that if you miss one, have another rod set up with a worm (fluke would work too) and throw it right back to where the fish missed the topwater. He's had an 80% success with this method.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

Pigsticker said:


> Try dragging a magnum zoom fluke across the tops of those weeds Texas rigged with a #4 or #5 Extra wide gap hook and its gonna highly improve your hookup ratio boss. Let it slowly sink into every little hole in the grass for a few seconds giving it a teith. If no bite move to next hole.


i tried that a few days ago, and i had a big bass on. my knot snapped though, but that worked great. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Glad it helped. Heres another good one. Cast the frog up onto the bank on purpose and gently hop it in instead of casting directly into the shallows. This reduces splash to not spook the bass and a lot of time the bass are positioned just offshore facing the bank waiting on the next victim. Be ready to set the hook because they'll smack the frog instantly if 1 is there.

Also you should be using braided line and preferably baitcasting equipment. I use a med heavy All-Star rod paired with an Abu 5001 reel using 65lb braided line. It sounds heavy but its the same as 14lb diameter so easy to cast. Baitcasters minimalize splash and give you the ability to power a 5lber covered in 10lbs of slop outta there. If using spinning gear id at least try some 20lb braid and it'll greatly reduce your breakoffs if you tie the right knots.


----------

